# Babies overdosed on banamine.



## Wnunezcruz (Sep 18, 2016)

Babies just born and my daughter, who is an adult and has been doing this for years, accidentally dosed 1/3 cc banamine instead of BoSe. Is there anything I can do to save these babies. Probably weigh 4-5 lbs each. Really worried.


----------



## Wnunezcruz (Sep 18, 2016)

Please don’t be harsh on my daughter. People make mistakes.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

How are they acting? Is there a vet near by?


----------



## Wnunezcruz (Sep 18, 2016)

No goat vet near. One is really moving and acting a little hyper. The other is trying to sleep but mom keeps licking and waking it up. It’s been about 30-45 minutes.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Nothing that i am reading says anything about how to treat an overdose, is there a large animal vet that you could call and they can help talk you through?


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

I didn't find anything about overdose antidote, but I did find this...

*Overdose

A single miscalculated dose is not likely to produce toxicity. Experimentally it has taken three to five times the normal dose over multiple days to produce toxicity.
Overdose with flunixin will increase the likelihood and severity of the mentioned side effects. Early signs of toxicity include loss of appetite and depression.
*
*Flunixin Meglumine Side Effects*

The most-common side effects include GI ulceration, especially of the stomach and large colon.
Rare side-effects include kidney damage and bleeding disorders.
Allergic reactions are rare but have been reported.
From https://www.wedgewoodpetrx.com/lear...hs/flunixin-meglumine-for-veterinary-use.html, accessed 2/19/18.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Unfortunately it may have a different effect on young kids. Keep an eye on them


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They should be fine just make sure that they continue eating and it will wear off in about 8 hours. Most of the side effects come from oral dosing.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wnunezcruz said:


> Please don't be harsh on my daughter. People make mistakes.


I think EVERYONE has been in your daughters shoes before and anyone who hasn't simply hasn't messed up yet. Last year I gave a buck 1/2cc of oxytocin instead of bose and this year I double dosed a kid on bose. Things happen, tell her this! No one is perfect!
I know a person who gave 3X the amount of banamine because he thought the doe was going to die and simply tried making it as pain free as he could while waiting to put her down. Doe was totally fine!
You have good advise here and although I wouldn't just say oh it'll be fine and walk away I think the kid has a good chance of being ok!


----------



## Wnunezcruz (Sep 18, 2016)

Thank you everyone. We were really worried. I kept waking them up if they starting sleeping to deep. Lol. They are doing just fine now. Eating and playing. We will monitor them throughout the night.


----------



## Wnunezcruz (Sep 18, 2016)

Thank you. I made sure she knew it wasn’t her fault and I was proud of who she is. And that I’ve made plenty of mistakes.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

We ALL make mistakes!!! This forum is great to help us all out when we do. Hang in there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad they are OK.

Yeah, make sure this is a learning lesson, to always read the label before putting something into a syringe and injecting.

I always look, then look again, I haven't made that mistake thank goodness. 
But know mistakes can happen unfortunately.


----------

